# Back from 1st trip to Africa (wow what fun)



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Just got back from a 14 day safari in Namibia with Reveille. We hunted hard for a monster leopard but he was to cleaver in the end. We were able to do a little plains game hunting which partially made up for the disappointment of no leopard, but man what a place. If they can get another leopard permit for us next year we will be back. Here are the trophy photos enjoy.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck of a nice Hartebeest!! Congrats on a great trip :cheers:


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

You are one lucky man!!!!!! Nice pics and nice animals but what did you shoot the monkey for? LOL j/k


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

really nice animals looks like you had a blast and congrats on everything.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that is alot of critters. Do they eat all that stuff. Nice!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! You sure took some nice animals.

You're gonna help your taxidermist put his kids thru college!


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like a great hunt and some great trophies. I can't wait to go back one of these days...


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

COOOOL!! I wish i was back there hunting now!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Awesome trip! And some great animals also.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The best picture IMO is the one with you, wife, and the two bulls facing one another. Looks like fun, thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*SCI Blue Bags*

We also took part in the SCI Blue Bag program and took 2 bags of school supplies and medical supplies and clothes along. It is pretty humbling to see the realities of a third world country. All game meat is eaten in camp or taken to orphanage for aids childred.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

This last set looks like it might have been as much fun as the hunting!!

The boy with the gloves cracks me up :biggrin:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Incredible experience! With the exception of Congo (and maybe Nigeria), Namibia was the worst place I went over there. Makes a person realize how dumb it is to say we have poverty here in America.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice animals.......:dance:















but a monkey? really??:question:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

bayourat said:


> Nice animals.......:dance:
> 
> but a monkey? really??:question:


x2..baboon meat ? any good?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You Da Man... Awesome


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool stuff man! I have to ask, though, what the heck are you going to do with them? I am very adamant that I only shoot what I am going to eat and if the hide is good I will get it made into something useful. But besides getting the hide from those animals what are you going to do with them? It costs thousand to ship them back to the states and then more thousand to mount them.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

CrimsonTideGuy said:


> .................But besides getting the hide from those animals what are you going to do with them?................





dlove;3008651
............ [B said:


> It is pretty humbling to see the realities of a third world country. *All game meat is eaten in camp or taken to orphanage for aids children.*[/B]


There you have it.


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome Kudu my friend. Looks like you had a great trip. Those memories will last forever. I got to go on a safari with my Dad and older brother about 10 years ago, best time of my life. How many inches was the Kudu? I wasn't able to get one on my trip. The warthog is a bruiser. You'll have to go back for the leopard and what I think is the most beautiful plains-game, the Nyala. A good excuse if you ask me. lol. For those that are wondering, I'm sure nothing went to waste. The locals utilize everything right down to the intestines. Congrats man on the great trip.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

CrimsonTideGuy said:


> Cool stuff man! I have to ask, though, what the heck are you going to do with them? I am very adamant that I only shoot what I am going to eat and if the hide is good I will get it made into something useful. But besides getting the hide from those animals what are you going to do with them? It costs thousand to ship them back to the states and then more thousand to mount them.


I'm sure the meat went to the locals. And your right,it does cost thousands to get them shipped and mounted. Also cost thousands to take that kind of trip. Thats what money is for. Spending.

Job well done on a trip of a life time! :cheers:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Absoluetly Amazing. Very jealous lol


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Great trip and photos! You are a lucky man...my wife complains about (but tolerates) the heads - not add to the pile!  

Earl


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

sea sick said:


> I'm sure the meat went to the locals. And your right,it does cost thousands to get them shipped and mounted. Also cost thousands to take that kind of trip. Thats what money is for. Spending.
> 
> Job well done on a trip of a life time! :cheers:


Exactly. If you want to take a trip like that, you are going to spend some coin. I have plans to go back once a year.

Awesome trip! I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Trips to Africa are not that expensive of late. Very affordable. Congratulations on a successful hunt and especially with someone to share the adventure with. I hope the taxidermy bill doesn't break your bank. Haha.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Grizzly1 said:


> but what did you shoot the monkey for? LOL j/k


He was about to sign a stimulus bill (couldn't resist and no racism intended).

Great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

my uncle went a few years ago they would eat a small portion of the meat per nite the rest was sold in town to locals , i think he paid around 10g for the safari , they mounted the animals there and shipped them to texas i think he got a really good deal alot cheaper than having tthem mounted here


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> He was about to sign a stimulus bill (couldn't resist and no racism intended).
> 
> Great photos and thanks for sharing.


Now that made me laugh!!!

What kind of food plot do you plant for those? I know you all know what im thinkin.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Jbs8307 said:


> Now that made me laugh!!!
> 
> What kind of food plot do you plant for those? I know you all know what im thinkin.


fried chicken


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Those baboons love a fresh watermelon patch too can't keep em out of it....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are y'all SERIOUSLY worried about a **** dead baboon? IMO all monkeys should be shot on sight. I guess you monkey lovers didn't read the full account of the chimp that ate the lady's face in NY, and the accounts of chimps hiding on low hanging branches over trails and stealing African women's babies off their backs and EATING them alive as the mother watches in horror. I could go on, and baboons have a long history of stealing and eating children in Africa as well. Death to all monkeys! I would stomp a baby spider monkey's skull in just for sport if given the chance.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Are y'all SERIOUSLY worried about a **** dead baboon? IMO all monkeys should be shot on sight. I guess you monkey lovers didn't read the full account of the chimp that ate the lady's face in NY, and the accounts of chimps hiding on low hanging branches over trails and stealing African women's babies off their backs and EATING them alive as the mother watches in horror. I could go on, and baboons have a long history of stealing and eating children in Africa as well. Death to all monkeys! I would stomp a baby spider monkey's skull in just for sport if given the chance.


 I'm with you on that one. A monkey will bite your finger off and spit back at you.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

This is a great thread. Great pictures, great beasts, great causes, great adventures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very lucky young man........Do you need a gun cleaner/toter/reloader/camp cook on the next trip......lol


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Those baboons love a fresh watermelon patch too can't keep em out of it....


We have a winner!!

Seriously though nobody cares that he shot a baboon. Thanx for sharing your trip. great pics!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great hunt, congrats!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Are y'all SERIOUSLY worried about a **** dead baboon? IMO all monkeys should be shot on sight. I guess you monkey lovers didn't read the full account of the chimp that ate the lady's face in NY, and the accounts of chimps hiding on low hanging branches over trails and stealing African women's babies off their backs and EATING them alive as the mother watches in horror. I could go on, and baboons have a long history of stealing and eating children in Africa as well. Death to all monkeys! I would stomp a baby spider monkey's skull in just for sport if given the chance.


and lets not forget sling poo at you while watching them at the zoo!!! :redface:


----------



## Pokey357 (Jun 8, 2010)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> He was about to sign a stimulus bill (couldn't resist and no racism intended).
> 
> Great photos and thanks for sharing.


Dude, you're a jackass. What you said was fully intended to be racist. It's not funny. Really, I don't give a **** what anyone thinks or how they feel about other people, were Americans and we have that right. If it's not some **** you would get up in church or get on national tv and say, keep it to your self or PM your buddies, we don't need that **** here.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Pokey357 said:


> Dude, you're a jackass. What you said was fully intended to be racist. It's not funny. Really, I don't give a **** what anyone thinks or how they feel about other people, were Americans and we have that right. If it's not some **** you would get up in church or get on national tv and say, keep it to your self or PM your buddies, we don't need that **** here.


If you don't have a comment about the OP's post, start your own thread.

Btw, though far from the truth, I take no offense to you calling me a Democrat.


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

Pokey357 said:


> Dude, you're a jackass. What you said was fully intended to be racist. It's not funny. Really, I don't give a **** what anyone thinks or how they feel about other people, were Americans and we have that right. If it's not some **** you would get up in church or get on national tv and say, keep it to your self or PM your buddies, we don't need that **** here.


Great response!! Not even close to being funny and obviously a racist remark just like the followers.


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful pics and wonderful account of your experience. Thanks for Sharing and its a shame that someone decides to ruin the thread with their failed attempt at humor.


----------



## Pokey357 (Jun 8, 2010)

Whatever Man, I don't care what you are politically. You're the one trashing a classy post.
And then you try to legitimize it by saying "Not trying to be racist, but......" Any way you cut it, you're wrong.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

baboons annoy me... I'd like to take one with a baseball bat.

very nice hunt and pics and kudos on spending time with the poor helping a little bit...


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Pokey357 said:


> Whatever Man, I don't care what you are politically. You're the one trashing a classy post.
> And then you try to legitimize it by saying "Not trying to be racist, but......" Any way you cut it, you're wrong.




If you didnt think it was funny then dont laugh and go on to the next post.


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

i thought it was funny...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

What an experience! Awesome! Totally awesome!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow ! Excellent hunt !


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

CoveredUp said:


> i thought it was funny...


me to.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very Cool Hunt!!! Great animals to say the least!! And Hats Off to you guys for helping the folks out over there--Good folks! Green 2U4 sure!

swamp


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thank you*

Really nice animals and looks like you had a great time and did some good with the blue bags too. I really like the his and her wildebeest image. That would look good enlarged and mounted on hard board near the two trophies.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW, what a great trip. Congrats. I really like the blue bag program, what a great idea being implemented by SCI,


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

most excellent for sure! :cheers:

i would love to shoot one of those dang baboons over there, from what i've been told, they are like our feral hog problem here in TX.

great shooting and great pics, i'm sure that is a memory to be shared for a long time, especially sharing an adventure like that with your wife, that is 2cool. :cheers:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

So I just couldn't resist seeing what others would say about this hunt. Some likey others no likey but to each their own. Found my simple post was deleted...not even a debate - just my opinion.

Somehow, my comment PO'd an admin enough to delete my thread...*"Nothing positive to say but I hope you enjoyed the meat"* _*My exact words. *_ Now you've got responses that clearly sound like racism to me and yet that were not deleted.

*HERE IS WHAT I WANTED TO SAY....*

Wow is all I can say. Good for the OP for donating the monkey meat but do people really still hunt them just to say they shot a monkey? And ultimately follow up with sobering pictures of kids that have nothing and making us "feel" better for being such a kind American to donate the meat so you could hang the dang head on your wall and feel like a man? Give me a friggn break. You completely lost my respect after that. I'm extremely glad you couldn't find a leapord, lion etc etc etc to shoot, really glad. :headknock

*About the comment on monkey's being aggressive? Really? I'd bite you f'n head off if you locked me up in a cage, seriously.
*
AND last but not least - I do hunt and I do eat what I shoot and catch. And I will also teach my kids to do the same. I believe we should be long past the days when men\women feel it necessary to kill creatures such as the ones you hunted. I don't give a rats arse how much money you have but it is people like you that give PITA all the ammo they need.

Good day.

swifty


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

swifty said:


> So I just couldn't resist seeing what others would say about this hunt. Some likey others no likey but to each their own. Found my simple post was deleted...not even a debate - just my opinion.
> 
> Somehow, my comment PO'd an admin enough to delete my thread...*"Nothing positive to say but I hope you enjoyed the meat"* _*My exact words. *_Now you've got responses that clearly sound like racism to me and yet that were not deleted.
> 
> ...


really?

if you ahve never been to Africa or don't know anyone that has, then why comment so harshly...

i have a lot of friends that go to Africa every year, personally, it's out of my $$$ range...

first off, down here in the good old USA, we don't use "all" the meat and animal like so many like to preach, but over there, they use every bit of the animal, from legs, to squishy stuff inside their heads, to their intestins...here, we only take the choice cuts from our game...no meat/body part is wasted over there, unlike here (ribs, neck meat, etc.)

over there, the baboons are common and largely aggressive and overpopulated, much like our feral hog problem down here in TX...the friends that i know that go are asked every trip to shoot them, free of charge.

and the PETA comment, they don't care either way that anything is hunted, they hate killing no matter what it is and how it was done, just the kill...fish we catch, bait, deer, hogs, etc....that "more ammo" isn't anything but a bunch of camel dung, why live in fear, that's what PETA wants, enjoy what we have and the freedom to do so.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

You're probably partially correct. Never said I've never been to Afrika nor did I say that I didn't know anyone that has.

Just a bit PO'd about my simple one line statement being deleted.

To each their own....

Signing off of this topic now but I'm not taking back my comments however harsh folks think it is. 

swifty


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

swifty said:


> You're probably partially correct. Never said I've never been to Afrika nor did I say that I didn't know anyone that has.
> 
> *Just a bit PO'd about my simple one line statement being deleted.*
> 
> ...


well, i jumped into this a little late, was out killing cute birds over the weekend...

i just don't get how we are so worried about PETA taking away hunting when we do it ourselves...

to each their own and i may not do it, but i will help fight for the chance for someone to do so. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

swifty said:


> So I just couldn't resist seeing what others would say about this hunt. Some likey others no likey but to each their own. Found my simple post was deleted...not even a debate - just my opinion.
> 
> Somehow, my comment PO'd an admin enough to delete my thread...*"Nothing positive to say but I hope you enjoyed the meat"* _*My exact words. *_Now you've got responses that clearly sound like racism to me and yet that were not deleted.
> 
> ...


really?

you dont say

well I'allllllll beeeeee

good for you

<insert 5 masturbating smiley faces here>


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

swifty said:


> So I just couldn't resist seeing what others would say about this hunt. Some likey others no likey but to each their own. Found my simple post was deleted...not even a debate - just my opinion.
> 
> Somehow, my comment PO'd an admin enough to delete my thread...*"Nothing positive to say but I hope you enjoyed the meat"* _*My exact words. *_Now you've got responses that clearly sound like racism to me and yet that were not deleted.
> 
> ...


Quit yer cryin...

sad4sm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Jbs8307 said:


> We have a winner!!
> 
> Seriously though nobody cares that he shot a baboon.


The baboon's family cares! Could've been the presdint of there tribe or sumpthin!

Good trip...I've always wanted to go there!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The Dude has a hunt of a lifetime, helps the poor, donates the meat and still gets bashed by some idioits on here for doing so.....this **** is getting old. Maybe we need a closet PETA members forum on 2cool


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I wish I could go on a trip like that.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sweet camo outfits, looks like tough hunting!









j/k







awesome pics and trip!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Last time I checked, this was a hunting board, not a whine and cheese board. What a thread killer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Guys....the fact is this is a HUNTING forum. And as a wise man once said, "Around here, we kill s%8#!" 

It's blatantly obvious some of you have absolutely no clue about the benefits of sport hunting in Africa. There was nothing tasteless about the original post, so, if you don't have anything positive to say.....DON'T POST!! This craap is already getting old and hunting season has barely started.

Awesome trip dlove. That is one that is on the top of my Bucket List. I'm truly envious.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm still in "awe" over the dang Gemsbok pic, that animal is on my list of things to kill eventually!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> i'm still in "awe" over the dang Gemsbok pic, that animal is on my list of things to kill eventually


That was my priority animal when I went. I shot a good, not great, one, but the hunt for it was phenomenal!


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive comments and defense of my monkey murder. I had a feeling the anti's would show over a dead baboon. It was not high on my list but when the opprotunity came I took it. As many have tried to explain they are a nuisance animal over there and I was asked to shoot it free of charge along with some other things I won't mention as they are even more frowned upon by the anti's. I will proudly display my baboon with a full body mount. It was a trip of lifetime that I had the pleasure of taking with my wife & I don't feel remorse for the baboon or his family. I also shot a African Wild Cat but a warning it looks like a tabby. I don't think the baboon or cat were eaten but I don't eat coyotes or bobcats when I shoot them either.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Still a great trip no matter what you shot!! 

Really enjoyin' the pics. Keep 'em comin' ...............

Congrats on an outstanding trip with your girl :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dat a pooty tat?


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Namibia*

A few more pics: monitor lizard, sunset, lunch in river bed. african windmill riding, gyro chopper ride


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just out of curiosity ...... why didn't they field dress the Eland?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I shot a cat friday night, had to shoot it a couple of times before it would go down, those hairless cats are fierce creatures.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wtc3 said:


> Just out of curiosity ...... why didn't they field dress the Eland?


I would imagine they don't want gut piles in their hunting areas chumming up a bunch of predators and holding them in the area. Probably would make it that much harder to locate and stalk plains game if the area was crawling with unusually high concentration of stuff that bites.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Like someone said in a previous post every part is used and they like to take it back to the skinning shed to do all the butchering in clean quarters.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dlove said:


> Like someone said in a previous post every part is used and they like to take it back to the skinning shed to do all the butchering in clean quarters.


I hear that, My parents housekeeper is true African and she wants fish from me but want them whole, guts and all. They waste nothing there.

and that's a big lizard in that tree! lol


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Forgot all about that. Thanks for the insight.........


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Good pictures of the S.Texas/African alternate universes*

Some of that last group you could think were in S. Texas.....but the Mesquite is not mesquite....etc. Shrubs and plants that are close in appearance but not the same.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Lot's of BOOMing going on. Very cool. I want to go. I want to dangle a banana with a Super Mutu circle hook in it, and catch a monkey stand up with an 80w.

Seriously, very cool hunt. Trip of a lifetime.

Brandon


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Great pics of the animals and the sights !! Keep them coming and tell us more !! Did the lodge cook any meals for you from some of the kills ?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

That looks like it was an AWESOME time. Congrats to you and the Mrs. What caliber(s) did you guys use?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

and here i am complaining about loading a oryx or elk or other critter, they trying to get that Eland in the back of that truck!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Everyday we had game meat oryx, kudu, eland, and springbok there was only one night when we had beef steaks. We were both shooting my 7mm STW.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

dlove said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments and defense of my monkey murder. I had a feeling the anti's would show over a dead baboon. It was not high on my list but when the opprotunity came I took it. As many have tried to explain they are a nuisance animal over there and I was asked to shoot it free of charge along with some other things I won't mention as they are even more frowned upon by the anti's. I will proudly display my baboon with a full body mount. It was a trip of lifetime that I had the pleasure of taking with my wife & I don't feel remorse for the baboon or his family. I also shot a African Wild Cat but a warning it looks like a tabby. I don't think the baboon or cat were eaten but I don't eat coyotes or bobcats when I shoot them either.


Shoot this one over Chow or off a litter box? :rotfl:

Didn't look like the flies or gnats bothered ya'll! I've heard they're baaaaaad!


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are excellent trophies ! I was there in June and had a wonderful trip. I hunted mostly with my bow as I am a terrible shot with the rifle. That Botha is something else isn't he ! I ate lunch in that same dry river bed. Too bad the Leopard gave you the slip. I saw his tracks while I was there.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey fishdad,
Small world. Were you there with Ronnie?


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

awesome pics, congrats on a super trip with great animals!!

I would love to take an African hunt sometime in the near future.

I bet I could handle the monkey on a 30wide myself without getting spooled!! lol....BOOM.


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

Those are some awesome as he!! pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice, I thought everyone on this site was a member of PETA (People for Eating Tasty Animals). The baboon is nice and will make a beautiful full body mount. I would love to go on a hunt like that. Great job on donating the meat to the needy along with the school supplies. What makes the trip even better is that the you were able to share teh hunt with your wife and she was able to take some awesome animals.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Great pics and animals - love the Kudu & Gemsbok (both are on my list).

Btw ignore the haters, seems like 2cool is attracting more trolls these days.


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

I was with Ronnie. I am thinking about going again next fall.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

AWESOME PICS!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I admit I could not afford the trip, or the taxidermist bill, LOL. Looks like a beautiful trip to me in many ways. Thanks for sharing.


----------

